# Aiuto da due giorni la mia amante mi ha lasciato ... che fare? consigli



## Albertochiatti (7 Marzo 2012)

Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
Che devo fare? o non fare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo.....*.come si fà a chiudere così.*.....capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
> Che devo fare? o non fare?


Si fa , si fa......

stasera prendi tua moglie, esci con lei, sorprendila con una cena, un film, un qualcosa....

converti la tua negatività in qualcosa di positivo per lei, ti sentirai meglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2012)

.......e comunque....

tutto 'sto casino per due giorni?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Albertochiatti (7 Marzo 2012)

Grazie Chiara ma sono2 giorni terribili....lei ha chiuso la storiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
soffro come un cane.......domani forse verrà a cena a casa mia.......che faccio? già la saluto a stento.....sperando che sentisse la voglia di chiamarmi......ma c'è solo un silenzio assordante.........


----------



## Ewy (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Grazie Chiara ma sono2 giorni terribili....lei ha chiuso la storiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> soffro come un cane.......domani forse verrà a cena a casa mia.......che faccio? già la saluto a stento.....sperando che sentisse la voglia di chiamarmi......ma c'è solo un silenzio assordante.........


Ma scusa, parli dell'amante, cose che capitano no? Mica te la volevi sposare..o si? ti sei innamorato, lei lo ha capito e ti ha mollato magari trovandosene un'altro. Fattene una ragione, non ne morirai tranquillo, tra qualche mese non ci penserai piu'...


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
> Che devo fare? o non fare?





Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Grazie Chiara ma sono2 giorni terribili....lei ha chiuso la storiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> soffro come un cane.......domani forse verrà a cena a casa mia.......che faccio? già la saluto a stento.....sperando che sentisse la voglia di chiamarmi......ma c'è solo un silenzio assordante.........


Tanto per incominciare lei non è amica di tua moglie...quindi iniziala a vedere meno positiva.
Dovresti essere il primo a voler chiudere questa storia...

Per il resto quoto chiara, cerca di mettere _ordine _nella tua vita...almeno passerai del tempo impegnandoti in qualcosa di serio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Grazie Chiara ma sono2 giorni terribili....lei ha chiuso la storiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> soffro come un cane.......domani forse verrà a cena a casa mia.......che faccio? già la saluto a stento.....sperando che sentisse la voglia di chiamarmi......ma c'è solo un silenzio assordante.........



Cerca di non essere impaziente...inventati una scusa e domani esci di casa, lasciale sole.
Insomma vedi di reagire in qualche modo positivo.


----------



## Albertochiatti (7 Marzo 2012)

Scusami eliade....non voglio polemizzare con te,......accetto il tuo consiglio.....è vero che forse dovrei fare chiarezza nella mia vita......ma che colpa ne ho se ho perso la testa per lei......è più forte di me.....mi sono innamorato non lo nascondo.....e tutto ciò mi fa soffrire......!!!!


----------



## Albertochiatti (7 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cerca di non essere impaziente...inventati una scusa e domani esci di casa, lasciale sole.
> Insomma vedi di reagire in qualche modo positivo.


la cena è tra coppie e lei verrà con suo marito......(che casinooooo)).....come faccio ad andarmene.....


----------



## Ewy (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Scusami eliade....non voglio polemizzare con te,......accetto il tuo consiglio.....è vero che forse dovrei fare chiarezza nella mia vita......ma che colpa ne ho se ho perso la testa per lei......è più forte di me.....mi sono innamorato non lo nascondo.....e tutto ciò mi fa soffrire......!!!!


Oh, ti sei innamorato ok! saresti disposto domani sera a cena a confessare tutto a tua moglie prendere le tue valige e andartene con lei?


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Scusami eliade....non voglio polemizzare con te,......accetto il tuo consiglio.....è vero che forse dovrei fare chiarezza nella mia vita......ma che colpa ne ho se ho perso la testa per lei......è più forte di me.....mi sono innamorato non lo nascondo.....e tutto ciò mi fa soffrire......!!!!


Che colpa ne hai? 
Tanto per incominciare potevi, assieme a lei, avere la mera decenza di non portarla in casa come amica...e di evitare che tua moglie la servisse con tutti gli onori che si danno ad un'amica.
Tanto per dirne una...

Sarà più forte di te, ma nemmeno questo amore ti ha dato la forza e/o volontà per fare chiarezza? 
E' più forte di te, ma non fai nulla però...struggerti serve davvero a poco, soprattutto a te stesso.


----------



## Albertochiatti (7 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Oh, ti sei innamorato ok! saresti disposto domani sera a cena a confessare tutto a tua moglie prendere le tue valige e andartene con lei?


è una storia nata da poco......e poi scusa...io sono innamorato.....lei? non lo sò a questo punto....


----------



## Ewy (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> è una storia nata da poco......e poi scusa...io sono innamorato.....lei? non lo sò a questo punto....


Allora guarda la tua storia con freddezza, metti da parte per un attimo i sentimenti e analizzala come farebbe un estraneo. A caldo e nelle tue condizioni non si e' in grado di realizzare, raffreddati un po', dedicati di piu' a tua moglie come ti e' stato suggerito e vedrai che la realta' ti apparira' di una nitidezza abbagliante............:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> è una storia nata da poco......e poi scusa...io sono innamorato.....lei? non lo sò a questo punto....


E lei che c'entra?
Sta di fatto che tu non ami più tua moglie, ti disperi per un altra donna...non dovrebbe bastare questo?

Allora se lei non ti ama...tu rimani comodo a casa?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Marzo 2012)

Approfitta che sia stata lei a chiudere...come sono passati 2 giorni ne passeranno altri 20 e poi andrà sempre più dissolvendosi la tua reazione...

Avere un'amante è terribile almeno che non sia solo sesso...o ancora almeno che non siate disposti a mollare le rispettive relazioni per rifarvi una vita insieme

...te lo dico per esperienza:
O ci si diverte e basta oppure che ci si impegni per costruire un futuro...le storie con sentimenti ma senza prospettive fanno solo male, durante e dopo...

...ne vale la pena? Può anche darsi, ma prima o poi tutto finisce e può fare molto male...


----------



## dubbioso (7 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Oh, ti sei innamorato ok! saresti disposto domani sera a cena a confessare tutto a tua moglie prendere le tue valige e andartene con lei?


lui magari si, ma mi sa che lei non ci pensa nemmeno e quando si è accorto che la situazione stava sfuggendo di mano ha cambiato direzione...


----------



## Incazzato Nero (7 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E lei che c'entra?
> Sta di fatto che tu non ami più tua moglie, ti disperi per un altra donna...non dovrebbe bastare questo?
> 
> Allora se lei non ti ama...tu rimani comodo a casa?


Si fa' in fretta a dire amore sotto l'effetto della passione...ma poi a bocce ferme, messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilita', beh i sentimenti cambiano: non era proprio amore...solo infatuazione, ah la mia mogliettina come la amoooo! ma che stavo combinando?
eppoi la mia casetta, le mie comodita', ricominciare una nuova vita e se poi tra uno due anni mi ritrovo nella stessa situazione?
Mogliettina mia vieni qui, dai, ti trascurato un po' ultimamente, stasera ti sorprendo...la storia si ripete e l'amante si dimentica.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Si fa' in fretta a dire amore sotto l'effetto della passione...ma poi a bocce ferme, messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilita', beh i sentimenti cambiano: non era proprio amore...solo infatuazione, ah la mia mogliettina come la amoooo! ma che stavo combinando?
> eppoi la mia casetta, le mie comodita', ricominciare una nuova vita e se poi tra uno due anni mi ritrovo nella stessa situazione?
> Mogliettina mia vieni qui, dai, ti trascurato un po' ultimamente, stasera ti sorprendo...la storia si ripete e l'amante si dimentica.


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Si fa' in fretta a dire amore sotto l'effetto della passione...ma poi a bocce ferme, messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilita', beh i sentimenti cambiano: non era proprio amore...solo infatuazione, ah la mia mogliettina come la amoooo! ma che stavo combinando?
> eppoi la mia casetta, le mie comodita', ricominciare una nuova vita e se poi tra uno due anni mi ritrovo nella stessa situazione?
> Mogliettina mia vieni qui, dai, ti trascurato un po' ultimamente, stasera ti sorprendo...la storia si ripete e l'amante si dimentica.


E la mogliettina dirà...
Lo so caro...ehehehheheeheh...
Volevo solo vedere quanto durava la tua love story cn quella stronzina no?...
Ma poverino pucci pucci...lei ti ha scaricato...poverino...il mio bambino gli hanno rubato il giocattolino...
Da domani ricominciamo io e te una nuova vita? Ti va? Eh carino?
Vediamo da che premure puoi iniziare...
Per esempio...che ne dici di spolverare tutta la libreria?


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la mogliettina dirà...
> Lo so caro...ehehehheheeheh...
> Volevo solo vedere quanto durava la tua love story cn quella stronzina no?...
> Ma poverino pucci pucci...lei ti ha scaricato...poverino...il mio bambino gli hanno rubato il giocattolino...
> ...



ma avete notato anche voi che il conte ultimamente è ossessionato dalle pulizie di casa??

sarà la primavera? la Pasqua che si appropinqua?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> è una storia nata da poco......e poi scusa...*io sono innamorato*.....lei? non lo sò a questo punto....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non capisco proprio cosa ci sia da ridere!


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2012)

ora rispondo seria. Sono una traditrice (ultimamente con poca fortuna) senza sensi di colpa e paranoie strane. Ho sempre tradito in assoluta leggerezza e mi hanno tradita con altrettanta leggerezza.
Sono una che pensa che il tradimento sia salutare al rapporto, faccia bene alla pelle e renda la vita più degna di essere vissuta.
E quindi...non mi spiego il fastidio assoluto che ho avuto leggendoti. Scusa eh...di solito sono meno emozionale ma tu...non lo so.
Ti scopi l'amica di tua moglie. Anzi. Come ha giustamente osservato Eliade...lei non è amica di tua moglie. Ma è una che frequenta la vostra casa. Di cui conosci il marito, e siete amici quel tanto che basta da fare delle cene tutti e quattro.
Mettiamola così. Pensa che io adesso sia mestruata, quindi in sbalzo ormonale e magari domani rileggo e la mia visione cambia.
però mi è venuto in mente l'immagine  di voi quattro seduti intorno ad un tavolo e...
Vergognati. Insieme all'altra.


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> *Si fa' in fretta a dire amore sotto l'effetto della passione..*.ma poi a bocce ferme, messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilita', beh i sentimenti cambiano: non era proprio amore...solo infatuazione, ah la mia mogliettina come la amoooo! ma che stavo combinando?
> eppoi la mia casetta, le mie comodita', ricominciare una nuova vita e se poi tra uno due anni mi ritrovo nella stessa situazione?
> Mogliettina mia vieni qui, dai, ti trascurato un po' ultimamente, stasera ti sorprendo...la storia si ripete e l'amante si dimentica.


E' la cosa più facile che ci sia...:up:


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora rispondo seria. Sono una traditrice *(ultimamente con poca fortuna) *senza sensi di colpa e paranoie strane. Ho sempre tradito in assoluta leggerezza e mi hanno tradita con altrettanta leggerezza.
> Sono una che pensa che il tradimento sia salutare al rapporto, faccia bene alla pelle e renda la vita più degna di essere vissuta.
> E quindi...non mi spiego il fastidio assoluto che ho avuto leggendoti. Scusa eh...di solito sono meno emozionale ma tu...non lo so.
> Ti scopi l'amica di tua moglie. Anzi. Come ha giustamente osservato Eliade...lei non è amica di tua moglie. Ma è una che frequenta la vostra casa. Di cui conosci il marito, e siete amici quel tanto che basta da fare delle cene tutti e quattro.
> ...


Decisamente poca fortuna...e non per colpa mia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quoto!


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Decisamente poca fortuna...e non per colpa mia! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quoto!


Eliade cara fai poco la furba perchè la maledizione della p.secca è terribile. Io te lo ridico. Se va male pure stavolta scateno l'inferno sul forum e sul blog e mi trasformo in Tebe da Goretti dispensando consigli non richiesti di castità e robe similari bleah.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
> Che devo fare? o non fare?


Provate ad andare da una psicologa.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora rispondo seria. Sono una traditrice (ultimamente con poca fortuna) senza sensi di colpa e paranoie strane. Ho sempre tradito in assoluta leggerezza e mi hanno tradita con altrettanta leggerezza.
> Sono una che pensa che il tradimento sia salutare al rapporto, faccia bene alla pelle e renda la vita più degna di essere vissuta.
> E quindi...non mi spiego il fastidio assoluto che ho avuto leggendoti. Scusa eh...di solito sono meno emozionale ma tu...non lo so.
> Ti scopi l'amica di tua moglie. Anzi. Come ha giustamente osservato Eliade...lei non è amica di tua moglie. Ma è una che frequenta la vostra casa. Di cui conosci il marito, e siete amici quel tanto che basta da fare delle cene tutti e quattro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade cara fai poco la furba perchè la maledizione della p.secca è terribile. Io te lo ridico. Se va male pure stavolta scateno l'inferno sul forum e sul blog e mi trasformo in Tebe da Goretti dispensando consigli non richiesti di castità e robe similari bleah.


Ma dei...
Chiedi a Lothar del maleficio delle maestre...
Robe da non credere...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma nessuno e nulla è mai sfuggito...
ALla maledizione del conte...
Ti colpisce quella...

E stai pure attenta alla Ius Primae COntis!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....<br>
> Che devo fare? o non fare?


...e poi l'amica viene a cena,facendosi servire e conversando amabilmente con la tua consorte......il Marchese De Sade le fa un baffo....tu sei come quel prode cacciatore rimasto incastrato in una tagliola,giusto il giorno in cui decise di attraversare il solito bosco camminando non sui piedi ma usando lo scroto...


----------



## Sole (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però mi è venuto in mente l'immagine di voi quattro seduti intorno ad un tavolo e...


Anch'io faccio fatica a digerirla.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei...
> Chiedi a Lothar del maleficio delle maestre...
> Robe da non credere...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Il maleficio delle Maestre?
Oddio...mi devo preoccupare? Che è?

E c'è anche la maledizione del conte?


Beh dai...lo ius primae contis mi sembra il meno impegnativo tra maledizioni e malefici vari...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io faccio fatica a digerirla.


Io non ci provo neanche. E' come scopare nel letto dove di soliti dormi con il tuo compagno.
E' evidente che la mia moralità è particolarmente elastica ma ci sono cose che davvero mai e poi mai farei.
E una è proprio quella di scoparmi il marito/fidanzato di una mia amica.
E non perdonerei assolutamente un tradimento di questo genere.
Perchè l'amicizia per me ha un valore altissimo.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ci provo neanche.* E' come scopare nel letto dove di soliti dormi con il tuo compagno*.
> E' evidente che la mia moralità è particolarmente elastica ma ci sono cose che davvero mai e poi mai farei.
> E una è proprio quella di scoparmi il marito/fidanzato di una mia amica.
> E non perdonerei assolutamente un tradimento di questo genere.
> Perchè l'amicizia per me ha un valore altissimo.



già iange:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Provate ad andare da una psicologa.



Ma sei cretino? aò sono amanti ehh sveglia!! clà sveglia!! so amantiii!!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....*ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
> Che devo fare? o non fare*?



Prova a farlo in piedi correndo no!


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade cara fai poco la furba perchè la maledizione della p.secca è terribile. Io te lo ridico. Se va male pure stavolta scateno l'inferno sul forum e sul blog e mi trasformo in Tebe da Goretti dispensando consigli non richiesti di castità e robe similari bleah.


  

Non so quale dei due sia peggio....no aspetta, lo so, è peggio la MIA p.secca!


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già iange:






Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ci provo neanche. E' come scopare nel letto dove di soliti dormi con il tuo compagno.
> E' evidente che la mia moralità è particolarmente elastica ma ci sono cose che davvero mai e poi mai farei.
> E una è proprio quella di scoparmi il marito/fidanzato di una mia amica.
> E non perdonerei assolutamente un tradimento di questo genere.
> Perchè l'amicizia per me ha un valore altissimo.


:up: :up:


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4506
> 
> 
> :up: :up:


:bacio:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Stò malissimo.....sono due giorni che non la sento....non mi chiama...non  mi scrive......ha deciso di chiudere la nostra pazza storia(lei è l'amica di mia moglie e i suoi sensi di colpa l'hanno sopraffatta...).....cosa faccio, stò malissimo....scrivo per sfogarmi....ma il dolore mi stà salendo in ore e ore.... vorrei urlare ma non posso......non voglio telefonarle......non voglio farle sentire che stò male.....dovrebbe capirlo......come si fà a chiudere così......capisco la sua decisione....ma non riesco ad accettarla così in seduta stante.....
> Che devo fare? o non fare?


Semplice..mi vieni dietrggi ho combattuto con C...''no tesoro domani no..facciamo lunedi'''con A,inaspettataemnte ricomparsa''certo tra due settimana ci rivediamo''..eppure sono qua',non mi strappo i capelli...chisse ne frega.ah dimenticavo ho lavorato..acc ho mandato mimosa virtuale a C e non vera alla moglie..stasera che cavolo gli porto??ahahahahah....chiatti la tua amante chatta ..e non con te


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Si ma sta terapia ?


----------



## Albertochiatti (11 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Approfitta che sia stata lei a chiudere...come sono passati 2 giorni ne passeranno altri 20 e poi andrà sempre più dissolvendosi la tua reazione...
> 
> Avere un'amante è terribile almeno che non sia solo sesso...o ancora almeno che non siate disposti a mollare le rispettive relazioni per rifarvi una vita insieme
> 
> ...


Grazie del consiglio......e per non aver fatto il moralista come tanti che hanno scritto qui......


----------



## Albertochiatti (11 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Si fa' in fretta a dire amore sotto l'effetto della passione...ma poi a bocce ferme, messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilita', beh i sentimenti cambiano: non era proprio amore...solo infatuazione, ah la mia mogliettina come la amoooo! ma che stavo combinando?
> eppoi la mia casetta, le mie comodita', ricominciare una nuova vita e se poi tra uno due anni mi ritrovo nella stessa situazione?
> Mogliettina mia vieni qui, dai, ti trascurato un po' ultimamente, stasera ti sorprendo...la storia si ripete e l'amante si dimentica.


Ti sbagli di grosso....se fosse questo il film....non sarei qui a scrivere e cercare consigli.....


----------



## Albertochiatti (11 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora rispondo seria. Sono una traditrice (ultimamente con poca fortuna) senza sensi di colpa e paranoie strane. Ho sempre tradito in assoluta leggerezza e mi hanno tradita con altrettanta leggerezza.
> Sono una che pensa che il tradimento sia salutare al rapporto, faccia bene alla pelle e renda la vita più degna di essere vissuta.
> E quindi...non mi spiego il fastidio assoluto che ho avuto leggendoti. Scusa eh...di solito sono meno emozionale ma tu...non lo so.
> Ti scopi l'amica di tua moglie. Anzi. Come ha giustamente osservato Eliade...lei non è amica di tua moglie. Ma è una che frequenta la vostra casa. Di cui conosci il marito, e siete amici quel tanto che basta da fare delle cene tutti e quattro.
> ...


scusami ma da quale pulpito arriva l'azione moralizzatrice......vergognati tu......!!!! io non scopo l'amica di mia moglie......provo un sentimento......cosa ben diversa.....sappiamo tutti e due che quello che stiamo facendo è sbagliato......ma il cuore non lo comanda nessuno anche se può essere visto crudele ciò che facciamo agli altri.....ed anche per questo lei ha voluto chiudere la nostra relazione.....


----------



## Eliade (11 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> scusami ma da quale pulpito arriva l'azione moralizzatrice......vergognati tu......!!!! io non scopo *l'amica di mia moglie.*.....provo un sentimento......cosa ben diversa.....sappiamo tutti e due che quello che stiamo facendo è sbagliato......ma il cuore non lo comanda nessuno anche se può essere visto crudele ciò che facciamo agli altri.....ed anche per questo lei ha voluto chiudere la nostra relazione.....


Tebe non ha nulla di cui vergognarsi...visto che i suoi partners hanno sempre saputo della sua tendenza traditrice.

Quello che risulta di pessimo gusto (e non c'entra la benemerita minchia della morale, da qui il doversi come minimo vergognare) è la frequentazione con i rispettivi compagni come se nulla fosse. 
AIl cuore non si comanda, ma le proprie azioni si, un minimo, e dico minimo, di decenza (*e non parlo del tradimento*, che sono cose affrontabili) la potevate avere...


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora rispondo seria. Sono una traditrice (ultimamente con poca fortuna) senza sensi di colpa e paranoie strane. Ho sempre tradito in assoluta leggerezza e mi hanno tradita con altrettanta leggerezza.
> Sono una che pensa che il tradimento sia salutare al rapporto, faccia bene alla pelle e renda la vita più degna di essere vissuta.
> E quindi...non mi spiego il fastidio assoluto che ho avuto leggendoti. Scusa eh...di solito sono meno emozionale ma tu...non lo so.
> Ti scopi l'amica di tua moglie. Anzi. Come ha giustamente osservato Eliade...lei non è amica di tua moglie. Ma è una che frequenta la vostra casa. Di cui conosci il marito, e siete amici quel tanto che basta da fare delle cene tutti e quattro.
> ...


scusami ma da che pulpito. ma stare da soli e scoparsi chiunque ti capita a tiro no? per quanto riguard poi Alberto sorvolerei. cvon l'amica della moglie che viene pure a casa a cena. roba da voltastomaco.


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio......e per non aver fatto il moralista come tanti che hanno scritto qui......


meglio moralista che uno come te che si scopa l'amica della moglie e che frequenta pure casa. veramente rivoltante


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E lei che c'entra?
> Sta di fatto che tu non ami più tua moglie, ti disperi per un altra donna...non dovrebbe bastare questo?
> 
> *Allora se lei non ti ama...tu rimani comodo a casa? *


Alberto rispondi un po' a questa domanda


----------



## Albertochiatti (11 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Alberto rispondi un po' a questa domanda


Caro Mekel...del tuo moralismo da strapazzo mi sono rotto....dato che non sono venuto su queato forum per essere insulatato.....a questo punto chiudo la discussione......e vado per la mia strada...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2012)

Albertochiatti ha detto:


> Caro Mekel...del tuo moralismo da strapazzo mi sono rotto....dato che non sono venuto su queato forum per essere insulatato.....a questo punto chiudo la discussione......e vado per la mia strada...


Dal momento che sei venuto in questo forum per discutere la tua situazione e chiedere consigli, non puoi aspettarti solo commenti che seguono il filo della discussione come vorresti. La varietà delle opinioni e il cambio dell'umore dei membri del forum aprono molte vie di approfondimento della tua questione, alla quale puoi rispondere e riflettere, o chiuderti. Hai scelto per l'isolamento, peccato; perché spesso quel che ci fa incazzare ha colpito nel segno.


----------

